# Welcher Rahmen für was?



## Luc (15. Juni 2006)

Ich hab mein Rahmen geschrottet und würde gerne Meinungen zusammen tragen welcher oda welche art von Rahmen für meinen Einsatz sinvoll ist. So in die Richtung Street  Trail  Urban. Piez bin für alles offen   aber redet mit mir


----------



## isah (15. Juni 2006)

24UK Heatsink Street-Trial-Maschine.
---> http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/







Custom IOLObike aus England 
---> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=77097&hl=leeson






Leeson 609 oder 690 mit custom geo
---> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=72448&hl=leeson






oder zB curtis.

Du kannst natürlich auch jeden anderen kurzen 26" nehmen zB Zoo, Echo oder BT (um unserem freund hiro vorzubeugen -.- ) das tretlager sollte nur nicht so hoch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luc (15. Juni 2006)

Ja  danke      aber    ich    hab   ein   standart dirt bike   mit  Marzocchi Dj 3 sag ich ma      hab mir single speed gebaut   wegen   180    und   fakie fahren undso    jetzt hab ich mein rahmen  kaputt gemacht     und frag mich nun   welchen ich    kaufe     weil ich  vielleicht   obwohl das auch nicht    so einfach wird       ein paar alte teile   die ich jetzt hab behalten will     mach   auch gerne   einen  auf   speed   und manuals     berge runter   und    treppen sets   und drops undso       frag mich   was   sinnvoll ist     (bmxtb) ??     glaub  ein pures trail bike      scheint  mir  zu beschränkt auf trails  und technik


----------



## soma (15. Juni 2006)

Also ich würd dir den Nicolai BMXTB Trial ans Herz legen. Möchte mir den auch unbedingt holen, doch 849,- Euro kann ich mir nicht einfach so aus dem Ärmel schütteln 
Ansonsten nen Leeson vllt.?


----------



## soma (15. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 24UK Heatsink Street-Trial-Maschine.
> ---> http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/



Ja, das ist mal ein geniales Bike. Warum gibt es das denn nicht in 26 Zoll? Da würd ich es mir echt überlegen, ob ich auf ein BMXTB spare oder das kauf...

EDIT:

Shit, steinigt mich nicht wegen dem Doppelpost. Ist mir eben selbst erst aufgefallen. Sorry...
*aufDieErdeKnieUndUmGnadeFleh*


----------



## Luc (15. Juni 2006)

Ja   bmxtb  ist    sehr schön   briliant   aber teuer   das geld  hab ich auch nicht    noch nicht      aber  denke manchma das ist zu schwer    von    alutech    ddu   oda so   das  scheiint billiger   und   leichter   jedoch  warscheinlich auch    nicht vergleichbar mit  bmxtb


----------



## soma (15. Juni 2006)

Also mit nem DDU kannst du bestimmt nicht so gut trialen. Deswegen würd ich den bmxtb trial vorziehen.
Ansonsten gibt's doch da noch was von Planet X Bike, Base Bike oder der Woodman Components Elite Frame. Musst halt abwägen, was du am meisten fährst. Ehr Street oder dann doch ehr Trial?
Ich habe mich auch schon längere Zeit herum geärgere, was ich genau möchte. Bin halt wirklich beim BMXTB Trial hängen geblieben und das Gewicht ist hinterher doch egal, du gewöhnst dich dran, denk ich mal.


----------



## Luc (15. Juni 2006)

ja da hast du wohl  recht  mein jetztiger rahmen  ist auch nicht viel leichter     und am anfang wars   schwer  aber in längeren flügen  oda   sachen mit speed   macht sich gewicht bezahlt     deshalb      denk  ich auch  ich visier das bmxtb  an     aber   frag mich wie das ist mit bremsen  weil bei backwheel hops  z.B.   hab ich angst   wegen scheiben brems aufnahme    dann besser   hs 33  zu nehmen  jedoch  hat das bmxtb soweit ich  weiß keine aufnahme   hmm


----------



## soma (15. Juni 2006)

Wieso, in der Trialausführung bekommst du auch Cantisockel dran evtl. bei Nachfrage bauen die dir auch noch HS33 Aufnahmen dran. Außerdem hast du 5 Jahre Garantie auf dem Rahmen. Wenn der kaputt gehen sollte, weil du mit Scheibe BackWheelHops gemacht hast, dann kannst du den auf Garantie einschicken.


----------



## funky^jAY (16. Juni 2006)

dieser iolo und leeson rahmen..sidn das stahlbikes? mir als laien sehen die hinterbauten irgendwie arg schmächtig aus...hät irgendwie schiß das die sofort durchknacken


----------



## soma (16. Juni 2006)

Japp, sind Stahlbikes. Find das Leeson sehr genial! Sieht irgendwie genial aus so filigran...
http://www.leesonbikes.co.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (16. Juni 2006)

schau mal da:
http://www.norco-bikes.de/produkte/416.htm

rahmen gibs auch einzeln, ryan leech hat da glaub ich mitgewirkt


----------



## trialsrider (16. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal da:
> http://www.norco-bikes.de/produkte/416.htm
> 
> rahmen gibs auch einzeln, ryan leech hat da glaub ich mitgewirkt



Nein an diesem Modell hat er meines Wissens nicht mit dran gearbeitet
das Modell was du meinst ist das "TRIALS" oder "MOMENT" welchens ich auch mal besessen habe (trials) und ich von diesem Modell sagen kann das es sowohl für DirtJump, Street und natürlich auch für Trial gut geeignet war!  

martin

edit: so sah das ganze dann aus!


----------



## fahrbereit (16. Juni 2006)

stimmt
wieso hastes nich mehr ? wolltes mir auch evtl zulegen


----------



## trialsrider (16. Juni 2006)

Weil ich jetzt wie Du ein Syntace fahre! und es jetzt an nen Kumpel verkauft hab! Weiß auch nicht wie ich das hergeben konnte....
Aber zum trialen gibts halt viel viel besseres! aber jetzt kriegen wir 
ne Dirtstrecke hier hin und ich brauch wieder was mit sattel!  

martin


----------



## snake999acid (17. Juni 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Nein an diesem Modell hat er meines Wissens nicht mit dran gearbeitet
> das Modell was du meinst ist das "TRIALS" oder "MOMENT" welchens ich auch mal besessen habe (trials) und ich von diesem Modell sagen kann das es sowohl für DirtJump, Street und natürlich auch für Trial gut geeignet war!
> 
> martin
> ...




Das 416 wurde von Leech entworfen...
jedoch wird es nicht mehr gebaut...
Leech selbst fährt den Norco Moment, hat jedoch eben letztes jahr als Street bike den 416 entworfen.
einfach genial das bike. vorallem die parts


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2006)

@trialsrider und snake999acid
ihr habt beide recht - ich meinte eigentlich das norco moment und gut das ich jetzt weiss das am 416 doch ryan leech mitgewerkelt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (17. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @trialsrider und snake999acid
> ihr habt beide recht - ich meinte eigentlich das norco moment und gut das ich jetzt weiss das am 416 doch ryan leech mitgewerkelt hat



hmm ja ok kann sein! Ich wusste es nur vom trials und vom Moment!
wo steht das denn das er da mit dran gearbeitet hat?  
oder woher weisst du das?
martin


----------



## snake999acid (17. Juni 2006)

hab mich geirrt, beim 416 hat RYAN LEECH NICHT MITGEWIRKT!!!
ich hab es mit dem "604 Street" verwechselt.

sry

sagt mal, würdet ihr an nem Norco Moment ne MX Comp 85mm fahren und ne XT Kurbel ?


----------



## soma (17. Juni 2006)

Ja schon, warum nicht?
Schau mal auf http://www.ryanleech.com dann auf "faqs" -> "How do I modify my suspension forks for trials?"
So würd ich es auch machen.


----------



## snake999acid (17. Juni 2006)

daraus werd ich net grad schlau  kanns mir jemand auf deutsch übersetzen und vereinfacht darstellen?


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Juni 2006)

der sch.. kanadisch-englische slang uebersteigt jedes schulenglisch - keine ahnung, n woerterbuch habsch net
noch ne frage zu den stahltrialrahmen:
wer is schon mal eins gefahren, wie ist das mit dem fahrgefuehl im vergleich zum alu, steifigkeit, daempfung, ...


----------



## soma (19. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> der sch.. kanadisch-englische slang uebersteigt jedes schulenglisch - keine ahnung, n woerterbuch habsch net



benutze http://www.dict.cc


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Juni 2006)

ok danke, aber wenn du sagtst "so wuede ich es auch machen" dann hastes ja uebersetzt - sag das doch snake999acid


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Juni 2006)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Da würd ich es mir echt überlegen, ob ich auf ein BMXTB spare oder das



schreibt andi87 hier im forum eine pn. er verkauft ein für eure zwecke ideales nicolai. es ist ein bmxtb mit customgeo. die geo ist identisch mit ryans bike.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (19. Juni 2006)

hey trialsrider, wo kommt denn da genau ne dirt strecke hin? *sehrneugierigwerde*
ja nun sag schon!!!...müssen mal wieder fahren gehen, glaube ich kann jetzt nen tipper 
flo


----------



## soma (20. Juni 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> schreibt andi87 hier im forum eine pn. er verkauft ein für eure zwecke ideales nicolai. es ist ein bmxtb mit customgeo. die geo ist identisch mit ryans bike.


Hab ihm mal ne PN geschickt. Und Ryan's bike? Meinst du jetzt'n Leech sein Bike? Hoffe, dass andi mir Bilder schickt.
Wie alt ist denn der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

